

Ask HN Do we need a forum? - geetarista

I'm seeing more and more Ask HN, Tell HN, etc. posted here lately. I'm wondering if we need to have a forum.ycombinator.com or something similar to distinguish news from talk.<p>We have "ask" and "jobs" navigation at the top, but the main stream still includes everything.
======
hasenj
Well, we have the "ask" tab at the top. I don't see a need for a separate
domain or anything like that.

~~~
geetarista
We do have the "ask" tab, but everything is included in the main stream of
news. I would just prefer to keep things separated and organized a little
better.

I'm not sure what the solution would be exactly; the subdomain/forum idea is
just a suggestion. If it was a separate forum, it could house all talk-related
items and categorize them as "Questions", "Job Postings", etc.

I just wanted to see if anyone else had the same preference and if there are
any better suggestions.

------
dchuk
I setup SaaSaholics.com a month or so ago, got it seeded with a bunch of
content, but never got around to getting it posted here to get some users.
Everything is ready to go, I really strongly believe a SaaS forum could be a
useful thing for us to all collaborate at.

I'll host the site for free with no ads for the indefinite future in the
interest of getting it going. I think a submission here would potentially get
it rolling, but it ultimately is in that awkward "who talks first" mode...

------
huhtenberg
"Ask HN" needs topic categories and an ability to filter by a category, i.e.

    
    
      http://news.ycombinator.com/ask/programming
      http://news.ycombinator.com/ask/launched
      http://news.ycombinator.com/ask/meta
      ...
    

Throw in an index page for categories that shows new/total counters for each
one, and I know I will use it _a lot_.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Who would be in charge of categorizing posts?

~~~
huhtenberg
Submitters. One category per post.

~~~
akavi
And so continues HN's recapitulation of Reddit

------
hbzhang
I am pretty new to this community. I feel the functions of the YCnews are very
limited. I know keeping simple is always good, which is a principle of many
hackers. However, a little bit improved functions could make YCnews much
better!

~~~
petervandijck
Underwhelmed with the functionality, newbies have been saying that for years
:)

